# Switching to electric dryer?



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

Our Kenmore gas dryer has given up the ghost after 22 years. So as we start shopping for a new dryer, we are considering going electric. Problem is, our service panel is full. 
So, do I start to make room with tandem breakers or do I need to consider a sub-panel? I already have a sub-panel upstairs serving the second floor addition. Can I add another? Or should I just forget about electric dryers?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2015)

Go green , get a cloths line.....&#128521;


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Go green , get a cloths line.....&#128521;



Solar, wind and exercise too


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2015)

Helpful aren't we. &#128564;


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

A friend said his wife was pushing him for an automatic dryer. I asked him what he bought. He said he put a motor on the line with foot peddles for forward and reverse


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Our Kenmore gas dryer has given up the ghost after 22 years. So as we start shopping for a new dryer, we are considering going electric. Problem is, our service panel is full.
> So, do I start to make room with tandem breakers or do I need to consider a sub-panel? I already have a sub-panel upstairs serving the second floor addition. Can I add another? Or should I just forget about electric dryers?



60 amp servise?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

Nope, got 200 amps. got 220v going to the well. Otherwise just household stuff. Except for a small section of interior wall behind the dryer, i have open access to run the wire, so that's not the problem. We currently have LP gas for the dryer & the stove. The additional cost of getting a gas dryer plus getting it converted to LP weighed against the cost of running a new circuit. Costs go up if i have to expand the panel. Not sure if I have enough time in this house to recoup the cost with just a slightly lower operating cost.


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 23, 2015)

What's wrong with another gas dryer?  We switched to gas when our electric one went.  It is much cheaper to run.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

Sparky617 said:


> What's wrong with another gas dryer?  We switched to gas when our electric one went.  It is much cheaper to run.


Nothing really wrong with it. Propane changes the equation a little (not as cheap as nat. gas). And it adds to the cost at purchase. We're just trying to weigh it all out.
If it was as simple as popping in a new breaker and outlet at the other end, I would probably go electric.


----------



## Kabris (Dec 24, 2015)

If you're trying to keep costs down, going with the tandem breakers to free up space would probably be the best approach. How large is your Main panel (spaces)? For a few more bucks you could swap out your Main panel with a larger one too if the one you have is too small, but the labor involved would be fairly time extensive (full day atleast), and I don't know if that is something you'd be comfortable doing (pulling the meter, etc).


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2015)

Kabris said:


> If you're trying to keep costs down, going with the tandem breakers to free up space would probably be the best approach. How large is your Main panel (spaces)? For a few more bucks you could swap out your Main panel with a larger one too if the one you have is too small, but the labor involved would be fairly time extensive (full day atleast), and I don't know if that is something you'd be comfortable doing (pulling the meter, etc).


I can get into the panel when I have to, but I have a healthy respect for those big wires. I wouldn't be pulling the meter. Hiring someone in to do that would not be worth the change. I guess I need to take a closer look at the panel and figure out a few things.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2015)

Where I am the power company has to pull, and replace the meter after the work is inspected.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 27, 2015)

So what would be my shopping list if I want to change over to electric?
30 amp 2 pole breaker
a couple of tandem breakers to make room
a 4 prong outlet
standard box for the outlet?
What would be the normal size wire to pull for this setup?

What else? Any things to look out for?
I'm still not sure that I'm going electric, but I need to price it out since the gas dryers are pricier.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2015)

#10....................


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 27, 2015)

does distance matter in the amperage or the wire rating? Probably be about 60 ft.


----------



## Kabris (Dec 28, 2015)

You're going to need 10/3 w/ ground if it is to be fused at 30 amps. If you're using a standard plastic box, I would recommend getting a 2-gang. Make sure you get the matching faceplate for the receptacle, and in most instances you will need to supply your own cord and plug to be terminated in the dryer housing. It's really easy, you just remove a plate in the back of the dryer, and all the terminals are right there. The cord and plug usually also comes with a clamp connector for coming into the dryer, so you shouldn't need to purchase that. Just make sure you get a cord and plug that is rated for use with a dryer, and that it corresponds to your four prong outlet. They normally have both the receptacles and cord sets in the same aisle at a major hardware store.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 28, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> does distance matter in the amperage or the wire rating? Probably be about 60 ft.



Distance does matter but not for 60 feet. Use 10/3 cable for the new dryer connection.


----------



## SavvyCat (Dec 30, 2015)

Personally, I'm with sparky.  I grew up with a gas dryer, had to buy electric in Texas and didn't find it nearly as efficient.  When I bought the new house in Utah plumbed for gas (yay!) I paid $100 more for a gas dryer.  It's MUCH more efficient.  Dries things almost a third faster. It's going to pay off the extra up front cost quickly.  I suspect even with propane being more than natural gas, you still use less of a cheaper fuel.  What will changing your panel run you?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 30, 2015)

I priced an electrician - just a phone conversation - and he guesstimated about $500, including parts & labor. I had sort of priced things out at a bigbox and I was coming up at close to $200 for parts (including 10-3 wire).
If I stick with gas, it looks like we pay the extra hundred for the dryer and maybe 25 bucks for propane conversion kit. Then I will most likely have the propane company out to do the conversion & hookup...$115. I really don't want to learn about gas on-the-job...at my own house:hide:
There is no cheap way to do this, so i will probably stick to gas.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2015)

From here, that looks like the best choice.


----------



## SavvyCat (Dec 30, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I priced an electrician - just a phone conversation - and he guesstimated about $500, including parts & labor. I had sort of priced things out at a bigbox and I was coming up at close to $200 for parts (including 10-3 wire).
> If I stick with gas, it looks like we pay the extra hundred for the dryer and maybe 25 bucks for propane conversion kit. Then I will most likely have the propane company out to do the conversion & hookup...$115. I really don't want to learn about gas on-the-job...at my own house:hide:
> There is no cheap way to do this, so i will probably stick to gas.



Yeah, gas is the one thing I'm not brave enough to play with.


----------

